# Best plywood grade?



## Mahaney (Sep 9, 2014)

I looked around a bit and couldnt really nail down the answer I have been looking for.

So, I am trying to make my first board cut baby hrawk for my son, so I went to the local Lowes looking for Birch plywood. On the outside, it looked really good, so I picked up one of their 3/4 X 2 'X 2' baords. I came home and cut it out....then everything went down hill quick!!

As I was sanding it down smoothing out all of the rough edges, I notice a bunch of voids where it looks like the laminate came out. Is this normal? Did I get the wrong type of birch plywood? I see that alot of folks are using multiplex, is that plywood or something else entirely?

thanks

J


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

hope this post will help http://slingshotforum.com/topic/17856-all-about-plywood-aka-multiplex/


----------



## Mahaney (Sep 9, 2014)

Thank you. I searched for both plywood and multi plex and didnt see this post. I should peobably go set my eyes checked...


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

its PLYWOOD ! in america multiplex = (theatre) a large number of screens, also called a megaplex. next time go to a craft store, such as michaels. they carry the birch. even better when youre able to use a discount coupon with it, so keep an eye out for the coupons in the sunday paper and on the internet site.


----------



## Mahaney (Sep 9, 2014)

Nice! I didnt even think to look at a craft store. It makes sence they would have a better grade than Lowes.

thankyou

J


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Cruise thrift stores and junk shops. A lot of older kids toys are made of good birch as are dodad racks and things. I have picked up nice wood from the trash too, especially from houses where they are remodeling kitchens and pulling old cabinets. Never pass a trash pile without giving it the once over.


----------



## Dr Dave (Mar 16, 2014)

I bought 3 pieces of birch plywood at Michael's cut the rough shape and used Titebond III to laminate it together (I used 5 layers). A little shaping and sanding then finish with what you like and you've got a great frame.


----------



## Mahaney (Sep 9, 2014)

I went to michaels yesterday and picked a couple of pieces ( 1/2" and 1/4"). I glued/clamped them together last night with tightbond and let them cure overnight. This morining I cut out a chilce and I cant believe how much better they turned out! Might tighter grain and zero voids. Thanks for the help. I will try to put pics up today of the finished products ( they are being dried of BLO right now).

thanks for everyones help!

J


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Mahaney said:


> I went to michaels yesterday and picked a couple of pieces ( 1/2" and 1/4"). I glued/clamped them together last night with tightbond and let them cure overnight. This morining I cut out a chilce and I cant believe how much better they turned out! Might tighter grain and zero voids. Thanks for the help. I will try to put pics up today of the finished products ( they are being dried of BLO right now).
> 
> thanks for everyones help!
> 
> J


 :thumbsup: the thickest ive seen at michaels has been 3/4". but they rarely have it on display.


----------

